# May Incentives Available Early?



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

Leases on 2011 3 series have been lowered 7 points or more on the residual and no longer have the $2,500 build out cash. For reference a 2011 328xi is 54% for 36 months. Maybe one should look into leasing a 2012 if you must lease otherwise you can by a 2011 AWD 3-Series for 1.9% 60 months financing if you really want an E90.


----------



## stevec32 (Apr 27, 2006)

*lease numbers*

Where there any change for the May numbers for a 2012 335i sedan 12k miles

Thanks
Steve


----------



## The X Men (Mar 21, 2012)

[email protected] BMW said:


> good news..........cash, lease, finance doesn't matter...........you get the $.


Greg, I just talk to my salesman and he is telling me that I need to finance thru BMWFS in order to qualify for the option credit. Is he wrong?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

THIS SHOULD CLEAR EVERYTHING UP....If you want to use the $2,500 you have to use May programs....... i.e. The Option and Eco Credit Program can be used for with vehicles utilizing a Lease or
Retail Finance contract through BMW Financial Services. It can also be used for customer purchases not utilizing leasing or financing through BMW Financial Services. The Option Credit is tied to the credit approval and may be locked along with rates and residuals.. ***8226; The Option Credit may also be locked for customers not financing through BMW Financial Services.... European Delivery Program vehicles qualify. These are just bullet points please contact your CA for full details.


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

Any change on 550i rates from last month?


----------



## The X Men (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks Greg, If I understand your post correctly, I can use the option credit without financing thru BMWFS. I guess my salesman was wrong.


----------



## TLR305 (Apr 29, 2012)

Does the $1500 rebate and $1000 Drive for USA have anything to do with the residual and MF ? My guy is saying they are all tied in with the "new software". I've been reading alot about the leasing process the last week and just need to clear this part up before I go back in. Looking at a 2012 528i. Thanks


----------



## scottyt24 (Nov 7, 2008)

*2012 328i Lease Rates*

Can anyone confirm the lease rates for May on the 328 for 12k?


----------



## ssfun (May 17, 2011)

Jon/Greg,

Can you pl post the rates table as done before for April? MFs and residuals for May for all models... If not do post the MF and residuals for 2012 x5 d . Also any change in Eco credit? 

Many thanks!


----------



## ssfun (May 17, 2011)

Wmo168,

Definitely a Z4 .... Leased one last yr on an ED, one of the best rides ever. I get restless if I don't drive it everyday... Love it!!


----------



## milkncrackas (Aug 28, 2011)

CA is telling me no-go on the option allowance on ED. what gives? located in northeast. would anybody be able to upload the doc stating ED is valid?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

See my post at 1:17pm about Ed... It qualifies.. I have already done 2 deals with option credits for forum members.


----------



## Curt2000 (Oct 21, 2010)

NASA43 said:


> Any change on 550i rates from last month?


I too am interested in 550 rates...any improvement?


----------



## z51vette (Sep 22, 2006)

Mike75 said:


> Did the X5 35d numbers improve from April?


wondering the same thing


----------



## cycler (Jul 17, 2007)

Im not finding the $1500 rebate or $1000 credit. can someone post a link where this and do I have to use on a 2012 or can I use it also on a 2013 if I want to do euro delivery in july


----------



## eXstasy (Jan 7, 2009)

Any info on the residual values and money factors for May 2012? I'm specifically interested in the E92 M3 coupe. Thanks!


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

eXstasy said:


> Any info on the residual values and money factors for May 2012? I'm specifically interested in the E92 M3 coupe. Thanks!


Looks like it went down 2% to 57% for 15k miles. MF dropped to .0016 though, so pretty much close to the same payment as last month.
http://www.ridewithg.com/


----------



## TLR305 (Apr 29, 2012)

$469 off MSRP ? Seriously ?


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

TLR305 said:


> $469 off MSRP ? Seriously ?


Yeh, don't know where that guy lives.


----------



## spmd11 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Option credits on BMWFS - where did they go?*

Are the option credits still available from BMWFS? Don't see anything on the website


----------

